# A failed DEIVF @Reprofit Brno CzRep.



## Katie222 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi from Ireland - first time forum posting so forgive me for any errors. Just recieved a neg beta this morning following our DEIVF 29/08/16. The whole process was faultless to the best of my knowledge; super sperm|text book uterine lining|proven 23yo donor|two hatching grade 1 blasts|easy transfer.
I have endo iv & had surgery in March to reduce any risk to a transfer/implant.
We have two previous unsuccessful OEIVF in Ireland. I have no other health issues aside fro endo which of course is enough. 
I was concerned, still am, as to why we did not have more embryos to freeze. From 14 eggs 12 fertilised with three making it to blast - two to my tummy & one to freezer. For €4900+250 I have just one now (I know that if this had been successful it would have been the best money ever spent but it didn't) & now I simply don't know what to do - of course I have to talk to the clinic yet but I would appreciate any words of advice from any ladies that have found themselves in this position & maybe have experience w/Reprofit. I want to be a mammy badly as does my husband be a dad & he is so supportive bless him. Thank you Katie x


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi, I am from Ireland so I had to respond! I have recently had DE ICSI- text book procedure BFN and nothing to freeze. I have had a natural pregancy before and no health issue- so why didn't it work?? I spoke to the consultant and she said everything was perfect at the 3dt and 2 embies transferred. She said if I had of been pregnant with twins she wouldn't have raised an eyebrow-(that made me feel worse). Sometimes it just doesn't work and there is no reason. Suppose what I am saying is although your odds were very good, it's never 100% and just because that one didn't work doesn't mean the next one won't.

BTW- Do you have any experience of clinics in IReland for DE- did you look at SIMS?


----------



## Katie222 (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank u Gemini40 

Yes u are right it's not 100% & I am lucky to have one little guy waiting ... I think as soon as I'm advised we will go get him. I just beginning to think there is an implantation problem of sorts as this is third time. 
Anyway will be doing a Skype shortly with a consultant there.
God help u it's heartbreaking esp when u see & feel everything goes so well. My heart goes out to every  lady on this tough road to been a mammy. What do u think u may do next?

No I have not looked a DE  in Ireland . I was drawn to Brno for some reason. Did u do your treatment at sims?

Thanks for response it's good to talk (text) !!


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Katie, no I haven't used sims before but if I go again I had thought of them. What was the overall cost of going abroad?


----------



## Katie222 (Sep 11, 2016)

Probably about 6500 accommodation food travel treatment etc I had to do two scans here first which were €250 each not cheap really or is it I don't know it's a lot for a lot of tears at the moment but praying hard for a miracle ..!


----------



## Lafayette2002 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi Katie,

Sorry to hear about your BFN. IVF is a tough ride. Take time to cry, grieve (some say news of a BFN is a grieving process) and support each other with DH during this tough period of time.

I too had 2 perfect embies transferred in our last OE cycle, with good lining yet it didn't work. One of those things, Mother Nature didn't play ball. Given my advanced maternal age as well as other health issues I developed a while afterwards as a results of the IVF meds, we were advised to consider DE. We went to REPROFIT. We got 10 eggs from our lovely donor, 8 were mature and 7 fertilised. All embies made it to day 5 but REPROFIT  have very strict selection criteria (which may explain your reduced  number of embies?) we ended up with 4 embies. They even decided to discard an expanding blastocyst as they felt it wasn't of a very good quality and probably wouldn't survive the thawing process. We trusted their judgement. Personally I'd rather they did this than let me believe that we had several viable embies in storage for 
future FETs whilst these would be doomed to failure from the start.

We transferred 1 HB and froze the other 3. We were lucky as it worked first time round at Reprofit and are grateful that our little lady is here after all these years. 

We were hugely impressed with the care we received in Brno and DH and I always said that even if it didn't work this time we would continue treatment with them rather than in the UK. 

I know it is disappointing and heartbreaking right now and we always look for answers and something to fix for next time whilst in fact although IVF is an incredible science it is also the most unpredictable treatment in the world. But it is hard to accept. We all shade many tears on that tough journey.

Just a thought but it might be useful to post in the REPROFIT cyclers thread ("Reprofit orange knickers gang') as some of the lovely FF ladies on there have had Immunes etc and did discuss options with REPROFIT so they may be able to give you some suggestions for you to review with your consultant ahead of your next transfer?

Take care. Wishing you lots of luck and success on your next try.

Lafayette x


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Katie the Reprofit thread is here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=347951.0;topicseen


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Katie

So sorry to hear about your negative cycle  

Three blasts from 12 embies is a low number. Did the clinic give you any info on their progress after day 3? Sometimes, slow growing embies that fail to get to blastocyst can be a sign of high sperm DNA fragmentation (which does not show up on standard semen analysis). 

Another thing to ask is about your endometriosis and the best transfer protocol for this. I've trawled the literature, and although studies show no difference in DE outcome in women with and without endo, the transfer protocol for these studies was a long, down reg one. I've got severe endo, and had x2 bfn transfers (5aa blasts). It's thought that these failures are due to my adenomyosis, but I always felt the estrogen-only protocol was all wrong. 

Hope you get some answers


----------



## Katie222 (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank u all for your great responses ... U have given me some great info.

Also I'm acknowledging your journeys  thank u for sharing x

Miss Sunshine - regarding embryo fertilisation this is where it was at Day 5 - 1xXB 3xCM+ 1xCM 2x8cell 1x7cell 1x6cell. Slow growing I'd say ??
Afternoon of day 5 transfer 2xHB/1 were transferred. I think we prob should have had more blasts day 5 - proven donor -  thinking a possible sperm dna prob as suggested 

I will post on that tread and get some advice Lafayette thank u also am happy to hear of ur wonderful experience w/Brno that in itself is encouraging.

You are all wonderful ladies for sharing ur stories and giving great advice hope all your and our dreams come true x


----------

